# Steve Cottrell



## kalimistress (Apr 16, 2008)

I live in DFW texas area and would like to supplement my kali with some Wing Chun classes.  Does anyone have an opinion on Cottrell at authentic Kung Fu ......Jon Rister is out of the question.  Are there any other wing chun instructors in the area?


----------



## graychuan (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry, Im from kentucky. Dont know anyone from TX that teaches. Im curious tho, I looked up Risters site. I know nothing of him but If you dont mind can you fill me in on why he is out of the question?


----------



## kalimistress (Apr 17, 2008)

Lets just say that we have severe philosophical differences with regards to martial arts and life in general.


----------



## graychuan (Apr 17, 2008)

...nuff said.
:wink2:


----------



## WesternCiv (Apr 17, 2008)

Sifu Cottrell has an excellent reputation.  My brother studied Praying Mantis under him years ago and continues to rave about his knowledge, teaching ability and character.  

If you are interested in Wing Chun you owe it to yourself to visit one of his classes and judge for yourself.


----------



## kalimistress (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you,  I hope to visit him next week.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 24, 2008)

I moved from Dallas a year ago and he has a good rep. One of his former students opened a school and looks awesome.  I wish I had the chance to learn from his student.

www.combatwc.com


----------

